# Any techie out there?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K.

I want to do double/tripple CD recordings for Hypnotherapy
I need some sort of device/machine which does the following:

On a CD I want to record background trance sugestions, which will be almost faded out in the end but loud enough for the unconscious mind to pick up. I want to do this at my leisure and copy this onto all CDs I'll supply.
While the client is with me and in trance, I want to ovelay this with music from a different CD and my voice at the same time, guiding the client towards his/her desired changes.

So, what machinery do I need to do this?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Dani, can I be nosey and ask you what kind of Hypnotherapy cd's you're making?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Dani, can I be nosey and ask you what kind of Hypnotherapy cd's you're making?


You can be nosey Paul, but only if you give me some solid advice 

I am doing any hypnotherapy recording under the sun: weight management, stress relief, smoking issues, job problems, anxiety, self image, low self esteem, self harm, poor performance,, family issues, "physical problems"* ... anything bar criminal offences, which I must report to the relevant authorities

* almost all physical problems are created by the unconscious mind, so hypnotherapy is extremely successful here but I would normally use FREEWAY CER with this as well

The one thing I would NEVER engage in is so called "stage hypnosys" which is just play acting and which brings clinical hypnosys into disrepute :x


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Dani, please click your fingers [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] now :!:

Gee thanks 8)

Inane attempt at humour on my part. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Dani, please click your fingers [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] now :!:
> 
> Gee thanks 8)
> 
> Inane attempt at humour on my part. :lol:


Muahh, 
I'm afraid Hypnotherapy doesn't work like this :-*


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Dani, please click your fingers [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] now :!:
> ...


Just teasing Dani, hope you are well and loving life.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Yes to both  
[I will FREEWAY CER you teasing me :wink: ]

Right then, what do I need to do double/tripple CD recordings?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

do you mean 3 tracks playing on top of each other played at the same time?

if yes prolly be able to download some form of music mixing software such as virtual dj then mix what you want

when the mix is complete then burn to cd


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> do you mean 3 tracks playing on top of each other played at the same time?
> 
> if yes prolly be able to download some form of music mixing software such as virtual dj then mix what you want
> 
> when the mix is complete then burn to cd


Yes, on three tracks overlayed = on top of eachother

However, ALL recordings will be done by myself. I want to do one recording (voice) on a CD. So I guess I need something with a microphone input.
Then when I treat a client, I want to put this pre-recorded CD into my machine, paly a music CD (my own one) and record this simultaniously onto the pre-recorded CD while I also record my voice at thesame time. So when the client listens, he/she hears the music and my voice, while the first recording is virtually not noticable. Does this make sense?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, I can't really do this on my computer because the fan is far too noisy and would distract the client from a complete state of relaxation


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

so just upload the tracks from cd or wherever to files on your hard disk

buy a mic plugs into your sound card record the voice then mix the three using the sound levels to get the correct balance


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, I can't really do this on my computer because the fan is far too noisy and would distract the client from a complete state of relaxation


shouldn't be a problem as you'll only use the mic for speech, get a headset one so its right on your mouth and away from the fan noise


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> so just upload the tracks from cd or wherever to files on your hard disk
> 
> buy a mic plugs into your sound card record the voice then mix the three using the sound levels to get the correct balance


Right? 
But this would mean that the computer is running (noise) while I do the actual recording with the client in trance? Is this correct? Sorry for being daft, but this sort of thing is not my environment :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I can't really do this on my computer because the fan is far too noisy and would distract the client from a complete state of relaxation
> ...


And this head set mic plugs into the sound card?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

sorry danni I thought you wanted to prepare a cd to play to clients, not record the sessions you are doing


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


yes

dunno if you can get wireless or bluetooth headsets for pc's


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

what about something like this, may only need 1 ipod










http://www.djkit.co.uk/acatalog/Numark_ ... _iPod.html


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> what about something like this, may only need 1 ipod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you explain, please?

And, yes, it will be life recordings I make for the client as any client is a unique person and needs a unique approach to any change he/she wants to achieve.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Is your fan faulty Dani it shouldn't be that noisey.

You could always have the music playing from another source but also have it stored on your pc then plug a mic into your pc and when the session is finished mix down a final copy using the voice track you have recorded and the music pre recorded onto your pc using Sound Forge or Adobe Audition.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> Is your fan faulty Dani it shouldn't be that noisey.
> 
> You could always have the music playing from another source but also have it stored on your pc then plug a mic into your pc and when the session is finished mix down a final copy using the voice track you have recorded and the music pre recorded onto your pc using Sound Forge or Adobe Audition.


Thanks John,

no, I think the fan is of normal noise. But a really quiet environment is always better for trance recordings because I will lower my voice from my normal talking "noise level" a lot.

It sounds as if 2 ready made recordings, stored on the PC, and a final one done during the session is the best option?


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes that is prob your best bet Dani with one of the progams i mentioned you can mix it all down










What is shown above is three individual tracks you can adjust volume levels, positioning, etc before you mix it into a final master.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> Yes that is prob your best bet Dani with one of the progams i mentioned you can mix it all down
> 
> What is shown above is three individual tracks you can adjust volume levels, positioning, etc before you mix it into a final master.


Thanks John


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

No probs anytime


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

How about using a Dictaphone to record the session then copy the recording to the PC and overlay the script onto a CD.

You can buy dictaphones that connect direct to the PC using USB

Jonah


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Dictaphone may not be good quality depending on make and price etc


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> Dictaphone may not be good quality depending on make and price etc


Of course but that goes for any recording method :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> How about using a Dictaphone to record the session then copy the recording to the PC and overlay the script onto a CD.
> 
> You can buy dictaphones that connect direct to the PC using USB
> 
> Jonah


That's another brilliant idea. Thanks Robert. Looks like I'm spoilt for choice as what to use :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well folks, I thought I'll let you know that I decided yesterday to buy a fairly cheap dictaphone (thanks Robert): OLYMPUS WS-100. 
It's perfect for what I do. I just palyed around with it. No need to mix anything as it records the music in the background as well and multimedia nicely converts the file too. 

I guess I'll need to play abit more if I want to do double inductions :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry cant help ,, but .....................


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Sorry cant help ,, but .....................


That's o.k. David

It all works fine  8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

johnnyboy said:


> No probs anytime


Spot the pro DJ! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > No probs anytime
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Even though I record background music as well, it's mainly me talking :lol: :lol:


----------

